# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Which is more complicated? German grammar or Russian grammar

## Johnroman

Which is more complicated ? German grammar or Russian grammar ?

----------


## saibot

They both have their complicated aspects.  Russian is more complicated due to the case system.  While german has cases, they aren't as complicated as Russian.  In Russian almost everything changes in different cases.  Numbers, adjectives, nouns, pronouns, etc.  German sentence structure is very strict, while in Russian it is very open and changeable.

----------


## ljublana

russian grammar is definitely more complicated then german grammar!!! german has 4 cases but russian has 6 cases

----------


## Biancca

Plus German spelling is phonetic, and in Russian names decline and numbers take different cases... 
The German language reflects German culture where Ordnung reigns above all else hahahaha

----------


## Красота-то какая

The more languages beside Russian I study, the more confident I feel that the Russian language is the most difficult language in this world  ::  the most beautiful as well   ::  
Na, Deutsch ist auch schwer   ::  Ich lerne es seit sechs Monate und jedesmal wenn ich versuche etwas zu sagen mache ich eine Menge Fehler    ::   Aber Deutsch ist auch eine sehr sch

----------


## Kimberloo

I started learning German two years before Russian...and now I think that my knowlege of German grammar is helping me A LOT with Russian!  ::   
I think that Russian is harder due to the amount of cases and verb aspect, but sentence structure is most similar to English.  
Also, you can often find more similarity between German words and English than Russian ones!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Красота-то какая]Na, Deutsch ist auch schwer   ::  Ich lerne es seit sechs Monate und jedesmal wenn ich versuche etwas zu sagen mache ich eine Menge Fehler    ::   Aber Deutsch ist auch eine sehr sch

----------


## firefaerie

i learn both russian and german and i think that russian grammar is definately harder...

----------


## MOG

I found German grammar harder after I studied Russian about a year.

----------


## Старик

[quote=Rtyom][quote=Красота-то какая]Na, Deutsch ist auch schwer   ::  Ich lerne es seit sechs Monate und jedesmal wenn ich versuche etwas zu sagen mache ich eine Menge Fehler    ::   Aber Deutsch ist auch eine sehr sch

----------


## Rtyom

Alright, I have to work hard.  ::  Probably from the very beginning.  ::  
Or maybe I was so keen on finding mistakes and persuaded myself there are some? 
Irren ist menschlich. Ich benuzte Deutsch letzmals vor einem Jahr. Ich mu

----------


## Joel

Russian looks much harder, German is incredibly easy for me to learn in school, but I'm very far from fluent.  Plus, I'm only in second year German and I tend to have a knack for grammar.

----------


## awb

> They both have their complicated aspects.  Russian is more complicated due to the case system.  While german has cases, they aren't as complicated as Russian.  In Russian almost everything changes in different cases.  Numbers, adjectives, nouns, pronouns, etc.  German sentence structure is very strict, while in Russian it is very open and changeable.

 I agree with this, except that German's word order isn't VERY strict.. it is to a degree but not absolutely. 
In subordinate clauses, it's pretty strict, but in main clauses, it's ok.. 
E.g.: 
Sie k

----------


## awb

[quote=Старик][quote=Rtyom][quote="Красота-то какая":ylen3glz]Na, Deutsch ist auch schwer   ::  Ich lerne es seit sechs Monate und jedesmal wenn ich versuche etwas zu sagen mache ich eine Menge Fehler    ::   Aber Deutsch ist auch eine sehr sch

----------


## BlackMage

> Russian looks much harder, German is incredibly easy for me to learn in school, but I'm very far from fluent.  Plus, I'm only in second year German and I tend to have a knack for grammar.

 Joel where in Illinois are you?

----------


## Joel

> Originally Posted by Joel  Russian looks much harder, German is incredibly easy for me to learn in school, but I'm very far from fluent.  Plus, I'm only in second year German and I tend to have a knack for grammar.   Joel where in Illinois are you?

 Galesburg.

----------


## Rtyom

Sounds like in Germany.  ::

----------


## priwjet1982

ok, russian is way harder. True, the German sentence structure is probably a bit more complicated, but the cases in russian are a mess with all exceptions there are. German for English natives might be hard as there are no real cases, you have possessive and dative pronouns, but in German there are 4 cases. For instance in the sentence above it is supposed to be: "Ich lerne seit 6 Monaten Deutsch" (seit + dative case) 
Kracota, your German is great, awesome! You only have been learning it for 6 months and you're that good??  
If you guys wanna say something in the past in German use the "Perfekt" instead of the "Pr

----------


## awb

[quote=priwjet1982]If you guys wanna say something in the past in German use the "Perfekt" instead of the "Pr

----------


## Красота-то какая

Priwjet1982 thanks!  
Yet I think that German is hard enough. The system of declention is somewhat easier, but there are articles that seem to pop up everywhere, whether you think you need to put one (and which one? in which case?) or not. In Russian one doesn't have to pay attention to the articles, because we have none. 
Mark Twain wrote a great summary of the German language  ::  It's not serious though.

----------


## Guin

The main problem in German is for me the gender of nouns. The gender plays a great role for the declension (as well as in Russian). But in Russian one can almost always easily distinguish from ending, what the gender has the given word. In German this is much harder.  It is possible only to determine more or less exactly the feminine gender. All the others have to be memorized. 
Another problem is the order of words. The German's one is IMHO much more complicated as Russian's. In all other aspects, I think, German is not so hard for learning as Russian. 
PS. Sorry for my errors, I just learn English (as well as German) 
Das gr

----------


## RavinDave

Excluding orthography, there's no such thing as one modern language that's markedly more complicated than another.  Invariably, a strength in one area is balanced out by a weakness in another.  (eg: Chinese has a complex tonal system, but compensates by have an incredibly simple verb structure.)

----------


## Старик

[quote=Guin]
Das gr

----------


## Guin

Hallo Старик, 
vielen Dank f

----------


## awb

der *dir* helfen kann! 
Es w

----------


## Guin

Hallo awb, danke sehr f

----------


## awb

Na, das ist ein Forum f

----------


## kt_81

@Guin 
Wenn der deutsche Satz deiner Signatur zum russischen passen soll, sag besser "Korrigiert bitte ab und zu meine dummen Fehler" 
Dein Deutsch ist

----------


## Guin

[quote=awb]Na, das ist ein Forum f

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Guin]  

> @Guin
> Wenn der deutsche Satz deiner Signatur zum russischen passen soll, sag besser "Korrigiert bitte ab und zu meine dummen Fehler"

 Danke f

----------


## Старик

Ich w

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Старик]Ich w

----------


## Старик

Hier stehen zu desem Thema ein paar S

----------


## Guin

[quote=Старик]Hier stehen zu desem Thema ein paar S

----------


## kt_81

Naja, Hauptsache, wir wissen alle, was gemeint ist.  ::

----------


## awb

wow 
ihr denkt an die deutsche grammatik viel zu oft.  deutsch ist nicht zu schwer, anf

----------


## kamka

I, on the other hand, find German grammar much more difficult than Russian, particulary the cases. Perhaps my knowledge of the Polish language is what makes Russian cases easier to understand, and to 'feel' them. With Germen - I never really knew, I was constantly guessing. Another thing is, I had a wholly different attitude towards both of the languages, which might matter as well.

----------


## Agnetha

Not in vain Russian is called "Великий и могучий"...) I'm Russian-speaking. When I read different questions from those who study it, I sometimes fall in thoughts: foreigners have to understand the things, Russian don't even think about!)) I wish you all a lot of luck and patience in learning Russian!
I've been learning German for about 2 years and a half. Yeah, it's rather difficult too, but I believe that someday I will succeed. I'm looking forward to that day, when I speak German fluently and correctly)

----------


## bitpicker

German is my native language, but looking at the grammatical structures of German and Russian I'd be hard-pressed to say which is harder. The Russian verb system, for instance, is a lot easier than the German one. No past tense to speak of, no passive to speak of, no grammatical subjunctive (only an auxiliary verb бы) etc. German has three different past tenses and two future tenses, each with six conjugational forms and in both active and passive, and two subjunctive conjugations in addition to a subjunctive using an auxiliary verb. 
Cases may be slightly easier in German than in Russian. German articles and when to use them seem to be awfully hard for Russians, at least.  ::  Verb aspect is absent from German. Compounding (glueing words together to form new words) is practically an art form in German.  
I suppose we can call it even.  ::  
Robin  *Сообщения о выражении Lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen отрезаны в отдельную тему.* *Die Beiträge über den Ausdruck „Lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen“ wurden in ein neues Thema ausgelagert.*

----------


## sperk

Russian...no contest. I thought German was difficult until I studied Russian. Funny thing, I gave up on German but persevered with Russian.  :fool"

----------

